# [postfix] no salen todos mis mails, solo cierto numero

## Diabliyo

Buenas.

Tengo un servidor dedicado el cual le instale postfix+dovecot+saslauth y en primera instancia note que mis mails salian, asi que continue configurando la parte de autenticidad (spf v1, v2, dkim y domainkeys), todo quedo perfecto. Pero a la hora ya de estar trabajando fuerte, tuve la necesidad de enviar al principio una taza de 500 mails diarios, los cuales salian completamente.

Los 500 mails los envio con un script php que hice, en el cual en caso de haber error recolecto el valor devuelto por la funcion y guardo un log personal.

En fin, todo hiva bien hasta que de 500 llegue poco a poco a una taza de salida de 2,000 mails. En ese instante empeze a observar que ya no salian los 2,000 sino que solo salian 1,480 y efectivamente el log me empezo a decir que hubo error, solo se enviaban 1,480 de 2,000.

Ahora por mas que investigo no doy por la razon de como es que existe esa limitacion ?, pregunte con mi proveedor y ellos me mencionaron que al ser dedicado ellos no se metian con el server ni lo limitaban, asi que, ya no se ni como ni donde investigar.

Les dejo informacion de mi servidor:

/etc/postfix/main.cf -- http://pastebin.com/B2vygyD7

/etc/postfix/master.cf -- http://pastebin.com/mEcBqM9D

postconf -n -- > http://pastebin.com/q4y1avUa

El log se los pondria, pero como la taza de salida anda en 2,000 mails (y sol salen 1,480) pues esta grandizimo (pesa mucho), igual si alguien me recomienda ejecutar algun comando al log y mostrarles el resultado, por favor digamelo.

Saludos !

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

En que dominio se alojan las casillas de los destinatarios?

Salud!

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> En que dominio se alojan las casillas de los destinatarios?
> 
> Salud!

 

Pues los mails se envian hacia el exterior, dominios como yahoo, gmail, hotmail, empresa.com, otraempresa.com, etc...

Continuando con mi problema...

En la lista de postfix-es me recomendarno revisara la cola de mensajes para verificar si la razon de porque no se enviaban los 2,000 seria por que se atoraran, pero bueno se me hizo un poco raro ya que en mi script php cuando da error la funcion mail() (funcion de php), simplemente freno el proceso, guardo un log del suceso, guardo los mails que se enviaron (antes de frenar por el error) y continuo con la siguiente tarea (otro envio de mas mails para otra empresa). Y pues la primer tarea que era una taza de 2,000 mails, nunca salia completa  :Sad: , solo 1,580, despues viendo el log, note que la taza bajo a 1,480 (-100). Pero las tarea siguiente que demandan menos de 1,000 mails, esos si se envian bien.

Pero bueno, verificando la cola de mensajes, si estaba hasta el chongo de mails que estaban mal escritos.

Ahorita estoy probando unas actualizaciones que le hice a mi codigo, para que antes de que empiece a enviar mails primero haga limpieza, que es:

1- Volcar los mails que encuentre en /var/log/maillog hacia un log interno( egrep '(warning|error|fatal|panic)' /var/log/maillog > /mifolder/mail.log)

2- Pasarle unas funciones para eliminar los espacios y letras que no quiero, para que queden los puros mails.

3- Eliminar de la BDD los mails que quedaron finalmente (mail.log).

4- Volcar el resultado del comando [b]postqueue -p a otro log: /mifolder/postqueue.log

5- Buscar los mails que estan dentro, que concuerden con: Host not found, connection time out y codigos de error distintos al 550.

6- Todo lo vuelco a otro log /mifolder/postqueue2.log.

7- Paso las funciones para limpiear postqueue2.log y dejar solo los mails.

8- Elimino de la BDD los mails de que quedaron finalmente (postqueue2.log).

Haber si con eso ya salen los 2,000 completos !.

OJO: ahorita estoy haciendo envios de pruebas, ya ma~ana les cuento (haber que dice el log general xD)

Saludos !

----------

